

Introducing Roost: The Airbnb for Self Storage - gregmuender
http://blog.whttl.com/2015/01/14/startup-spotlight-roost/

======
paulhauggis
I think there are too many liability issues for this for me to ever use a
service like this.

With AirBnb, you are only renting an apartment/home for a day at a time. With
Roost, it seems like this would be a much longer length of time.

-Isn't it going to be inconvenient for the person renting out their space when someone needs to come back to pick up their stuff. You can't just give a stranger a key. -Most mini-storage spaces have insurance, protection from the weather (water damage is a big problem). Will I have this same protection when renting out a person's garage? -I feel like theft will be a big issue. It would be difficult to trust a random person with anything of value.

~~~
gregmuender
Hey Paul,

Very valid points. I think like many other startups that blazed a path before
them, they'll be able to figure it out though :)

